# Back on American soil



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

Haven't been to the states before, and I'm on this forum as the plumbing over there really interest me. Where i come from in Australia there is not much of winter so the hot water heaters are just for doing the dishes. 
As for my topic, 
For 25 years I have been using rigid products and then moved away. I decided to move onto German CCTV cameras. What a stupid idea that was, 5 years to long of frustration and repairs costing me way to much. 
I'm back again using rigid gear and it just works. Really wanted the mini real see snake with Canera attached but that's American only so ended with see snake mr200. 
Good to back with reliable and affordable product.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

So how exactly are you "back" on American soil? You said that you have never been here


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

He was using rigid (American). Went to a German system. Now back to "American soil"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ooh ok, that makes some sense


----------



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

You got it Letterrip.


----------

